# Disaster!!



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

UGH! So I'm finally coming to terms with it. Some of you might have seen on my facebook this weekend...I sent Lola to the groomers this weekend with a cute picture of Marisa's Obi bc I wanted the bottom of her face rounded (they used to cut straight across and refused to round it when I asked so it was really angular). In the past, whenever I have given them a picture with written directions on it, they just glanced at it and made me take it with me. Then there was a 70% chance that Lola would be cut the way I wanted them to. It's always been hit or miss. 

Anyway, this time I take a SUPER cute picture of Obi and I tell them I want the bottom rounded, don't cut her eye hair and to make sure that the top knot stays. Simple enough right? I got yes'd to death by them and I left. When we get back to pick her up, I'm writing my check to them and I hear DH say, "I thought we were keeping the topknot!" They clipped it right off!!! So the owner said sorry, it's my fault, I didn't tell the woman who cut Lola and then the owner HID in the back until I left. :angry:

I was devastated. It brought me back to the time in 4th grade when my mom took me to Chinatown and told me the woman was only going to trim 2 inches of my hair and instead I got 8 inches cut off that day. I cried both times. The sad part is that they actually did cut the bottom of Lola's face exactly how I wanted them to. If she had said, we'll discount the cut or done something more customer service oriented than hide in the back, I would seriously still consider going back to them but now, never again. 










I'm still trying to get her used to grooming her topknot even though it's barely there and will only stay for 5 minutes. I'm getting used to it and I've calmed down significantly since Saturday. I mean she's still cute but it's not what I paid for at ALL.

This is what I think her hair looks like when it's down: 










I found a new groomer in CT but won't know for sure if she's good or not until next time Lola needs to get groomed. I tried grooming her myself once but she really wasn't letting me do anything with the clippers. 

Just thought I'd share my tale of woe and tragedy because only SM would truly understand. DH kept telling me "It's not a big deal! It'll grow back!" which annoyed me because yes, I know it'll grow back but it's not the same in the interim. Plus, he's a guy. Bad haircut? No prob, it'll be fine in a week, a month tops. Bad haircut on a girl? Wait 6 months for it to grow out and then go to someone really good with at least 8 pictures of what you want you hair to look like and hope your hair turns out better this time around. Sigh. Thanks for reading through my vent :smcry:


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh no That would irritate me to no end. Especially since the owner hid in the back! They don't have a "love it" guarantee? Most places around me have a guarantee that if you don't absolutely love the haircut, it's free.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Know!*

*I Can Understand your upset. But That Is One Beautifull Baby. We Should Be Able To Get What We Pay For.*
*And That Big Chicken Hiding--Shame Shame On Her.*
*You Know In My Town We Only Have About 6 Groomers and A Petsmart,You Should See What A Mess They Do On My Poor Yogie. There Have Been Times I Cry!*

*But She Is So Beautiful,And Some Groomers Are Just Jerks!!*

*Yogi Says Your are so Pretty,Lola!*


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That is so infuriating. I would have created a huge scene. See, when you can tell someone's putting love into growing their dog's topknot (it was long!!) why wouldn't you double check before you cut it off!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh I would be HOT!!!!! but I must agree you still have a beautiful baby


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh no! That is so unprofessional of them :\ I would not have given them any money, (even though Lola still looks super cute ) just for not putting enough attention into following a customer's directions. I'm still struggling growing Cici's top knot with all the little short hairs that are not long enough to stay in the top knot, so I can just imagine how it made you feel with all the patience it looks like you've put into her pretty top knot. But at least I will grow back, right . 
Lola probably haven't even noticed yet, she still looks like a happy fluff! 

And by the way I did the same thing about taking one of Obi's pictures to the groomers LOL I just love his cut and wanted Cici just like that too, but shorter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, I'd be pretty angry....but she's looking pretty darn cute imho!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Diana,

I thinks she is still sweet, but oh geez I dunno how you paid these people!!! If they dont listen to you in the first time dont go back. If I didnt do my own grooming, I would want to find a groomer that schedules one dog at a time, and that dont leave them on the table on the noose leash. Wont be crated up,no windows to have other people star or tap on windows to disturb or make the dog nervous., Will not leave the dog unattended to until the owner comes. and mostly no cage dryer my pet is not some kind of dish or object. Mostly someone that can connect and listen. It will take some time for you to get used to the cut but you will, and deff you baby is really sweet looking!!! good luck with everything Hugs


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Why is it so hard to find a good groomer? I remember one time we took Heidi to a new groomer. It was a new local place and we always try to support the local businesses. Anyway, we said we wanted her to have a puppy cut. I don't think this lady ever groomed a maltese before (maybe any dog for that matter). She shaved all of Heidi's hair off the body and left the hair around her face long. We were beyond furious. Told the owner and all he said was that she was new and we should give her a chance. Needless to say we never went back there. 

Your baby does look cute though.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

First of all, she still looks adorable...top knot or not. But that is truly infuriating. They should have not charged you at all...along with profuse apologies and given you the next grooming free as an act of good faith. It's ironic that I am just reading your post as literally right before I came on line, my groomer called me and asked me to stop by on my way home. She said, "I have two dogs here now who are groomer the way I think you want me to groom Bella. I have kept the pictures you texted me so that I know what we are working toward but I wanted you to see these dogs in person so please stop by so I know for certain we are on the same page with myself and Brit (her assistant groomer."

Of course, I will be stopping by. But seriously, I have always felt very fortunate to have a great groomer. Now after reading your post about sweet Lola, I really feel grateful.

Lola looks cute. I hope you find your perfect groomer. Give Lola a hug from us!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh my! While she looks absolutely adorable in her new "do", if I had worked as hard as you obviously have taking such good care of that beautiful long hair for as long as it must have taken to grow for a top-knot, I too would have been beyond furious and upset.

Definitely time to find a new groomer which I know is a lot easier said than done. Next time you take her, bring those "before and after" photos along with you so you can show the new groomer what you do NOT want to have happen ever again. That should make an impression. I would also recommend making very sure that you're talking directly to whoever will be actually cutting her hair, not an owner who may or may not pass on the directions.

Sympathies to you. She still looks adorable but I hope her hair grows back as quickly as possible for you.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Another thought: Maybe find a groomer who will let you stay. Some will; mine will. That will help the groomer know exactly what you want done.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Diana - Lola is beautiful no matter what, but boy this kind of thing just pisses me off. :exploding: And to still charge you. :angry:
And yours is far from the first "tail" of woe. I thank my lucky stars for our groomer. Am so lucky, but I also am there for each grooming, though funny enough, because of my injury, last week I let her take Tyler since I couldn't walk that far. I was so nervous. Tyler came back looking perfect as always. She just really listens to me and knows what I like. It's like hair stylists. i remember telling some years ag,o "Just cut off a little" and since I'm pretty blind without glasses, I'd put them on and almost keel over. :w00t::smpullhair: 
No excuses for your groomer - you were very clear I know. If CT doesn't work out, let me know.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

She does look very cute, but "Hello groomer, a Maltese is supposed to have a topknot." They should only cut it if they have specific instructions to do so. 

I went into my local groomer to see the dogs they were doing. There was a poor Malt that didn't even look like a Malt anymore. So, I didn't go there. Now I only do my own grooming. I am sure there are professionals who can do a better job, but there are more who can't do as good a job as I do.

Maybe you can drop in on the CT groomer and see what kind of a job they do?


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

:smmadderiana, I feel your pain. The same thing happened to me. I live in a very small town with one groomer. She cut Abbigails eye hair one time and I had worked so hard on letting that grow out. Next time cut her top knot off. Charged both times. My dh had picked her up. Then the final straw,,,Cut her in a poodle/shih-tzu style..:w00t: The next closest groomer is 70 miles away.. I decided I would just trim her up myself. I couldn't do any worst right? :blink: Well actually I could, but at least I didn't spend $45.00 for it. I've since hear she is in bad health...Maybe the problem, but I just can't do it anymore. When we went to Jacksonville there was a wonderful groomer there. I loved her. But thats 7 hours away. Maybe with practice I'll improve.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Diana,

I would be soooo angry. Fortunately, I found a great groomer who listens to everything I tell her and actually does what I ask. My only problem with her is that she takes forever to finish the cut, lol... she's really a perfectionist. She only takes one dog at a time, so I don't have to worry about Sprite sitting in a cage or anything. Alison brings Kissy to her also and is equally happy. So, if you ever want to travel down into central NJ, I'd be happy to give you her information. 

In the meantime, Lola couldn't look bad, she's so adorable! Hang in there 

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

BTW...Lola is still a cutie.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Diana, I feel your pain~!!!! The very last time I ever took Obi to the groomer- they messed up SO bad and actually made him look like the picture that I brought with the title "DO NOT CUT LIKE THIS." I was super pissed and that's what prompted me to do his grooming myself. I would have refused to pay for the cut! 

I love Lola with the topknot, but she does look VERY cutesy and adorable with her hair short :wub: Maybe you can use more product (like pomade or gel) as her topknot grows out again. It will certainly take time to get used to her new look, but the hair will grow. It's TOTALLY okay to cry! I have cried over my own bad haircuts and also Obi's-LOL! 

Even through this disaster, I can still see your sense of humor through the pain- That picture of Scuttle really made me chuckle out loud. Hang in there, my friend! Lola will be sporting her topknot again soon. How about this.... you can come to Cali with Lola and I will do her haircuts from now on


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Been there done that.I paid $80 for a terrible cut on my fluffs and I gave them piccies they said they knew what I wanted.I ended up taking Emily home and doing her over myself! I waited a couple days but it really bothered me so I retrimmed and took her back to show them...


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh honey, I'm so sorry to hear this!!  I would be FURIOUS!! Actually the same thing happened to me too and completely without my consent. Except it was my brother in law who cut it right off. He not only just did that, but also chopped off all of Kelly's beautiful fluffy hair  At first I was devastated; I had JUST gotten her too! But it's been 4 months and her top knot is back!! Much quicker than I thought it would. So please try to think about how your baby is still alive, healthy and beautiful with or without a top knot!! And that this time in between might seem like a long time now, but trust me it'll be over before you know it!! Trust me, I know from experience!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

eiksaa said:


> ... when you can tell someone's putting love into growing their dog's topknot (it was long!!) why wouldn't you double check before you cut it off!!


That's what I thought! A long topknot is not something you just WHACK OFF without being absolutely certain!

HOWEVER, I do think she looks precious....so puppy-like! My Madison would probably say: "Cut my darned topknot off, too!" She's pretty good about lying still while I fix it, but she is gone in a flash as soon as I'm finished.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry this happened, hope you can find a groomer you can trust. I agree with everyone she is still so cute.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone for commiserating with me. And I'm sorry some of you have gone through bad hair cuts too  I felt bad when I read about it on SM but oh man actually going through it is just another level. I'm not happy with what happened but Lola is still my Lola and she still cuddles the same. :wub: so that's all that matters. SIGH life will go on.

Marisa, I am so tempted to come to Cali for a grooming but then DH would cry lol. I may have to talk to you about grooming though bc Obi is too darn cute!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lola does look very cute , but I would be upset!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

She is such a beauty ! I love ALL the pics !
I can relate with you as well. I took my malt to a new groomer about 2 years ago and to make a long story short she mixed her up with a poodle and cut all her hair and shaved around her nose .... and when I went to pick her up I was in complete shock :w00t: I did not recognize her at all and they apologized and said the new girl at the back thought she was the poodle and gave her a poodle cut. Never went back there again and they refunded my money.


----------

